# Jerry/Flash DOB May 2006 Black ID/TB 15.3hh gelding Stratford-upon-avon



## beanzean (4 February 2011)

I am trying to trace Jerry who I had from being weaned until January 2010.

Jerry has been passported from birth with The Veteran Horse Society. He is microchipped but I can't remember the number. His passport name was Flash but we always called him Jerry. 

He has very slightly splayed front legs. Star, snip and small amount of white around front left pastern and wavy tail hair. He is incredibly intelligent, and very keen to learn and easy to teach but if gets bored will weave in his stable and occasionally rears if he gets frustrated. Trained to Parelli level 2.


----------



## beanzean (2 March 2011)

Not heard a sausage yet.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (2 March 2011)

What year was he born.
What area was he sold in?


----------



## cally6008 (2 March 2011)

Born 2006 (as stated in title)


----------



## beanzean (12 May 2011)

bump


----------



## Cuffey (12 May 2011)

Passport details

 Flash    
Date of Birth 31-May-2006  
Gender Stallion  
Colour Black  
Height 168cm  
Breed Thoroughbred x Irish Draught  
Submitted by Veteran Horse Society 
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)  
Birth Country Not supplied by PIO


----------



## beanzean (17 May 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Passport details

 Flash    
Date of Birth 31-May-2006  
Gender Stallion  
Colour Black  
Height 168cm  
Breed Thoroughbred x Irish Draught  
Submitted by Veteran Horse Society 
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)  
Birth Country Not supplied by PIO
		
Click to expand...


Yes that's the info the NED holds on him. I gelded him before he was sold. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Girlracer (17 May 2011)

Was he sold to stratford area or is that where your based? I'll keep an eye out, don't think i recognize him though.


----------



## beanzean (25 May 2011)

Yes he was sold to the Stratford area. Thankyou.


----------



## beanzean (18 August 2011)

bump.


----------



## beanzean (21 September 2011)

Apparently his new owner may work for the police force in the Stratford-Upon-Avon area and possibly has 2 children.


----------



## beanzean (21 November 2011)

Bump.


----------



## beanzean (19 June 2012)

bump.


----------

